# via aqua filter?



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi, has anyone heard of a filter brand called 'via aqua,' if so are they any good?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/view_product_review.php?id=1071

Here are some reviews from personal users


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks, in the meantime I've found out they are now called "Aqua One" which I'm familier with.


----------

